# Riding Partner/Rides in Santa Ynez Valley?



## verve825 (Jul 6, 2004)

*Training Partner/Group Rides in Santa Ynez Valley?*

Hey all,

Sorry for the repost on this, but I can't believe that _no one_ lives in the SYV and rides...

I just moved back to the Santa Ynez Valley (living in Solvang) and I'm keen on finding a reliable, motivated partner or two, and/or a few consistent, fairly fast-paced (Cat 3-ish or faster) group rides. I'm mostly available on weekends, but can usually swing a few mid-week afternoon rides.

Thanks in advance,

Regards,

Jeff


----------



## verve825 (Jul 6, 2004)

*Bump*

<bump>


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

It not Santa Yenez but you could give us a call at the Bike Barn 805 925 2875 in Santa Maria. We do alot of ride out there and have some customers that live out there. We did figueroa mountain on the 27th of nov. We do a sat. morning ride from our shop and sun. ride that change every week..
Tony G
http://bikebarn.net/site/intro.cfm


----------



## verve825 (Jul 6, 2004)

*Thanks!*



gambo2166 said:


> you could give us a call at the Bike Barn 805 925 2875 in Santa Maria.
> Tony G


Tony-

Many, many thanks- I'll definitely give you guys a call! Look forward to meeting/riding with you.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------

